# question about neutered males



## dawnalina (Jan 5, 2007)

This is my first male dog, so I have a few questions. Even though he's neutered, he does an awful lot of humping at the dog park! I heard that's a dominance thing. Is that right? But also, he gets erections. Is that normal for a neutered dog? Can he ejaculate even though he's neutered? Will he still go after a bitch in heat? I'm curious what to expect. Thanks for any information!


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

humping is most often a dominance behavior..... 

however, that having been said a neutered dog can still tie a bitch he is just "shootin blanks" ..... and he may still go after a bitch in season..... 

s


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

My neutered dog went after a female german shepherd in heat last week. I also agree that your dogs mounting is a show of dominance. You need to correct him, especially at dog parks because it could lead to a fight...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone so far but I have to ask, how long since he's been neutered? It usually takes about 6 months after neutering for the testosterone to level off. Mounting is a dominance issue when another male is involved.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Even though he's neutered, he does an awful lot of humping at the dog park! I heard that's a dominance thing. Is that right?


Not necessarily. Both males and females will do this out of excitement, having nothing to do with either dominance or sex. Some dogs will tolerate this, others won't. Your dog will eventually learn it's not exactly polite, but he may get hurt in the meantime. When at the dog park, I would redirect my dog, just to be on the safe side. 




> But also, he gets erections. Is that normal for a neutered dog? Can he ejaculate even though he's neutered?


Yes, this is normal when he gets excited. Ignore it. No, he will not ejaculate. 



> Will he still go after a bitch in heat? I'm curious what to expect.


Yes. AND, he can actually still penetrate her.


----------



## dawnalina (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I really appreciate it. I don't want to be the ignorant owner at the dog park. My dog was neutered about 5 months ago, at about age 1 1/2. He was a stray from the shelter. Another question: how should I react when he tries to hump my leg?!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I would firmly say "OFF" and pull him off your leg(simultaneously) whether or not the leash is on, I would then do a Sit/Stay or Down/stay. I would also stand when I did this--in my advanced obedience course we are learning that our posturing during commands has a lot to do with how our dogs perceive them. For instance if I bend down and say "No, Sit" to him it is not as effective as me standing tall, looking at him and saying "No, Sit" as I am not bowing to him.


----------

